# How much to live



## dan boy

Hi all i have a Skype interview tomorrow with a construction company in Christchurch so fingers crossed, the point is i was wondering what sort of wage would i need to be able to have a comfortable life with 5 of us me two boys one girl and the wife.
ideally a 3 to 4 bed house in nice area not to much to ask i know lol 
but want to make sure i can have a better life for the family in NZ i know its not all about money but going to the other side of the world is a big step as im sure many of you know i only want to do it once and make sure it is the right choice.
would be most great full for any help many thanks Dan..


----------



## Ramjet2012

Good luck! We also hoping to make the move next year. My husband a quantity surveyor ... What part of construction you in?
We have 2 kids. Big move. But worth it I think!


----------



## dan boy

thanks, yes big move but worth it as you say im into the groundwork side of it drainage,concrete etc...


----------



## waterford viking

hey, we just left nz about six months ago to move to usa, hubby was earning one hundred thousand dollars and we were comfy in a four bed house with our two kids.....nz ain't cheap....partly reason for us leaving....in saying that nz is a beautiful country but very expensive.


----------



## dan boy

hi thanks for answers wow 100 thousand dollars quite a lot of money a year dont know how much im going to be offered a year is it that expensive in NZ compared to the UK...


----------



## escapedtonz

dan boy said:


> hi thanks for answers wow 100 thousand dollars quite a lot of money a year dont know how much im going to be offered a year is it that expensive in NZ compared to the UK...


Relatively speaking it is probably 10% more to live in NZ than UK as a best guess. Some things are far cheaper, some the same and some things atrociously overpriced.
We did lots of research before we came and thought the cost of living would be similar but in reality as I say it's a bit more expensive.
We still buy many things from the UK and have them shipped to us as with the additional costs of postage it is still much cheaper to buy elsewhere.
One thing that is a lot more expensive is property. Rental is astronomical - especially in the cities and mortgages way dearer than UK with a 5-6% interest rate at the moment.
With salaries lower than UK for the equivalent job it just makes it worse.


----------



## escapedtonz

I earn $110k which is a very good wage in NZ but I'm still losing out approx $40k-$50k to what I earned in the UK for a job that had less responsibility.
Family is me, the wife and a 20month old toddler. We are renting a new 4 bed house 13km from Wellington with all the mods cons like heating and double glazing ha ha!!! you would be amazed but not a lot of this about. We have 2 cars & I have a motorbike but we do watch what we spen on bills, food etc.
We saved lots of cash before we came to use to make the initial 2 years here more comfortable.
We budgeted $500 a week rent but couldn't find anything decent enough within cycling distance of Wellington CBD for less than $600 a week.
To put this into perspective we have a 5 bed home on a private estate in Preston UK overlooking farmland and we only manage £1000 a month renting it out.
In the end we had to up our budget and subsidise our current rent over the original $500 a week using savings.
I suppose its just easier for it all to get out of control if you aren't watching the pennies or should I say cents!!!


----------



## dan boy

Thanks for all your reply's has given me an idea of what it is like in nz we are only going to be renting for a while until we can get funds to buy a property.
If the job offer is right hopefully


----------



## dan boy

*Interview*

Just had my skype interview with a recruitment company acting on behalf for a construction company all went well i think going to have to do another interview to confirm things.
Any way he said they will start me on $ 60000 a year as a excavator driver and work my way up to foreman over time and earn up to $130000 a year i thought that was ok.
Would any one know if this wage is livable nz christchurch

thanks dan...


----------



## escapedtonz

dan boy said:


> Just had my skype interview with a recruitment company acting on behalf for a construction company all went well i think going to have to do another interview to confirm things.
> Any way he said they will start me on $ 60000 a year as a excavator driver and work my way up to foreman over time and earn up to $130000 a year i thought that was ok.
> Would any one know if this wage is livable nz christchurch
> 
> thanks dan...


In my honest opinion, No.
If it was just you or you and the wife maybe, but 5 of you in the family and rent on a 3/4 bed house plus bills, food, maybe a car etc. 
I don't think you would be able to afford it with a $60k salary.
I'd struggle with that size of a family on my salary.


----------



## jsharbuck

We just moved to the north island, bay of plenty region. Just the 2 of us and with lifestyle changes, our 100k salary gets us by nicely. Rents average 350 to 400 per week. After living here awhile you find out where to shop. We buy produce at the local markets, reduce our meat and yes, have some things shipped to us via Amazon. Lifestyle changes, just one car, my husband car pools help out. 

I have heard Christchurch is expensive due to rents, a weekly rent of 600 to 800$ per week not unusual. 60k would prove to be difficult. beware of recruiters that start you at 60k and promise an increase to 130k. Sure it could happen but recruiters are interested in placing you for a fee and not your future.. Be careful of promises in wage increases unless it is in writing and plan your budget for your starting pay. Have a frank discussion with your prospective employer as to wages. 

Lastly don't let what anyone says dissuade you from moving, find out the facts for yourself. Also apply for Residency right away, it gives you more employment options as most work visas require you to work for the company that hires you. With residency you could take another job.


----------



## dan boy

hi thanks for reply not really the answer i wanted but hay got to be honest i don't want to go to the other side of the world and be worse of got some thinking to do then??


----------



## dan boy

thanks jsharbuck was interesting what you had to say you here many different story's about cost of living i hope i can afford to make the move it has been a while coming would be a shame not to be able to make the move because of money haven't given up hope yet thanks again, i have an interview with the company next week so should get all the answers to my questions.
regards 
Dan...


----------



## waterford viking

I agree not a hope on 60 000 dollars....not unless you want to have nothing. at the minimum 100 000 k is needed for a family that size....kids clothing is very expensive and we all know how much kids can cost.
food basics also...milk bread cereal, the cost is ridiculous, and don't forget you don't have the competition between the supermarkets like in europe....you are very limited with shopping.....a box of cereal can cost about 3 to 7 dollars, bread 2.50 to 6 dollars, milk 3.50 for 2 litres to 5 dollars. These are only basics...you would be very stretched mate. I would hate to think of anyone with a family stuck there trying to survive...just giving you my honest opinion.


----------



## dan boy

*hi*

thanks for advice i would rather know then not dont think the wife would not be to happy going to NZ to find out we are worse off my plan was to go out there first for a few months to check house,school etc before family come out will have to see what they say at the interview it is quite surprising how expensive it is...


waterford viking said:


> I agree not a hope on 60 000 dollars....not unless you want to have nothing. at the minimum 100 000 k is needed for a family that size....kids clothing is very expensive and we all know how much kids can cost.
> food basics also...milk bread cereal, the cost is ridiculous, and don't forget you don't have the competition between the supermarkets like in europe....you are very limited with shopping.....a box of cereal can cost about 3 to 7 dollars, bread 2.50 to 6 dollars, milk 3.50 for 2 litres to 5 dollars. These are only basics...you would be very stretched mate. I would hate to think of anyone with a family stuck there trying to survive...just giving you my honest opinion.


----------



## jsharbuck

Please really be careful. You cannot make it on 60k. You will either spend a lot of $$$ to get your household goods over here or worse, have to reimburse your employer if you don't stay 3 yrs. our employer gave us 20k to relocate from Philadelphia. We have to pay back 100% if we leave before then. Also there was no extra money left, airfare and container shipment ate it up.

We also spent about 20,000 getting settled. We had to buy a car, appliances and had to support ourselves the first month until all the employment paperwork was processed and we were issued an IRD # (tax number). You will not get credit unless you put 50% down on a car and then the term is only for the length of your visa. Once and if you get residency, this changes. If we hadn't had substantial savings, we would have been in trouble. 

I know that you are excited about coming here but be cautious. Maybe you can check with other employment agencies for opportunities. Would hate to see you and family stuck here in dire straits. Christ Church on 60k would be hard for a single person, a challenge for 2 and impossible for a family.


----------



## dan boy

*HI*

Thanks again jsharbuck dont worry i am not going to move family over with out making sure it can work its typical spend all this time looking for work in NZ get an interview and then find out the money wont work will have to see if i can push for more considering i am taking a step down to be a excavator driver as i am a foreman over here thanks for your info very handy to know i have not given up hope just yet even if i go out for say 2-4 months on my own and see how things work out i not sure..b


jsharbuck said:


> Please really be careful. You cannot make it on 60k. You will either spend a lot of $$$ to get your household goods over here or worse, have to reimburse your employer if you don't stay 3 yrs. our employer gave us 20k to relocate from Philadelphia. We have to pay back 100% if we leave before then. Also there was no extra money left, airfare and container shipment ate it up.
> 
> We also spent about 20,000 getting settled. We had to buy a car, appliances and had to support ourselves the first month until all the employment paperwork was processed and we were issued an IRD # (tax number). You will not get credit unless you put 50% down on a car and then the term is only for the length of your visa. Once and if you get residency, this changes. If we hadn't had substantial savings, we would have been in trouble.
> 
> I know that you are excited about coming here but be cautious. Maybe you can check with other employment agencies for opportunities. Would hate to see you and family stuck here in dire straits. Christ Church on 60k would be hard for a single person, a challenge for 2 and impossible for a family.


----------



## dan boy

*job offer*

hi i have had my interview and i am being offered a job for landscaping company in Christchurch starting on $60,000 a year.
i am being told that this is not enough to live for family of 5 renting is this really true don't want fancy house flash life style just enough to live.
im currently out of work here in UK so thinking what have i got to lose would appreciate any advice.

many thanks Dan


----------



## lisamct

jsharbuck said:


> We also spent about 20,000 getting settled. We had to buy a car, appliances and had to support ourselves the first month until all the employment paperwork was processed and we were issued an IRD # (tax number). You will not get credit unless you put 50% down on a car and then the term is only for the length of your visa. Once and if you get residency, this changes. If we hadn't had substantial savings, we would have been in trouble.


Just to reply to this...you dont need any employment paperwork to get an IRD number just a residential address and proof of ID. 
Also you can easily get credit without a deposit. I gained credit for a car and household furniture within a week of arriving in the country with no deposit on either, no credit history and both with reputable companies so no dodgy dealing ( and both prior to gaining residency)


----------



## jsharbuck

Our employer, a large intl company, would not process payroll until we had the IRD #. Each company could be different. It would have been difficult w/o $$$ on hand.


----------



## topcat83

dan boy said:


> hi i have had my interview and i am being offered a job for landscaping company in Christchurch starting on $60,000 a year.
> i am being told that this is not enough to live for family of 5 renting is this really true don't want fancy house flash life style just enough to live.
> im currently out of work here in UK so thinking what have i got to lose would appreciate any advice.
> 
> many thanks Dan


You won't live like a lord on that money! But as you say, if you're out of work, what have you got to lose? You can always go home if things go really pear-shaped (although again, the fare will not be cheap). 

But rentals in Christchurch are expensive at the moment. I did a search on Real Estate for the whole of Canterbury and there were only 4 properties of 3 bedrooms or more for under $500 per week. Homes for Rent with 3 or more bedrooms - Realestate.co.nz

A really difficult decision for you...


----------



## pennybarn

Hi,

We have just been to Christchurch about a week ago, there is a huge amount of work going on and will be for a number of years to come, we stayed on a camp site,
Along with the campers were also workers living in the units on the campsite, my main concern is does your employer provide you with information of rentals? We are finding that food is evening itself out in regards to the UK, eating out can be pricy but the quality is much better than the UK, you can pick up lovely fruit and veg from home growers on the roadside, we found it really cold in Christchurch, but I'm thinking if I was unemployed in the UK I'd rather be working in NZ it's a beautiful country and the people are very friendly, the community in Christchurch is amazing to be pulling back from such devastating events. I'm sure also that if you are good at what you do it wouldn't take much to up your wages over time? The kids seem to thrive here and the things that are free to spend time a a family are all around. Hope this helps x


----------



## escapedtonz

dan boy said:


> hi i have had my interview and i am being offered a job for landscaping company in Christchurch starting on $60,000 a year.
> i am being told that this is not enough to live for family of 5 renting is this really true don't want fancy house flash life style just enough to live.
> im currently out of work here in UK so thinking what have i got to lose would appreciate any advice.
> 
> many thanks Dan


$60k for a family of 5......no chance. Wouldn't recommend you try even if u out of work in the UK. You just gonna have a really hard time making it work on that salary here


----------



## pennybarn

dan boy said:


> Thanks again jsharbuck dont worry i am not going to move family over with out making sure it can work its typical spend all this time looking for work in NZ get an interview and then find out the money wont work will have to see if i can push for more considering i am taking a step down to be a excavator driver as i am a foreman over here thanks for your info very handy to know i have not given up hope just yet even if i go out for say 2-4 months on my own and see how things work out i not sure..b


Dan,

Christchurch really are crying out for skilled workers believe me, my husband had 2 interviews last week and was offered both jobs, we have chosen North Island as I didn't think I could live in Christchurch? My hubby has been offered work in Hamilton but they have asked him to do a few weeks in Christchurch, this would happen before we came over permanent, lots of workers from north island are descending on Christchurch over the coming months, work is said to last for a good few years, surveyors and engineers are in big demand, there are not enough skilled workers! This is 1st hand info as I said we were there last week, Fletchers are overseeing most of the work, Leigh's are after chippy's most construction jobs are well in demand?


----------



## pennybarn

dan boy said:


> Just had my skype interview with a recruitment company acting on behalf for a construction company all went well i think going to have to do another interview to confirm things.
> Any way he said they will start me on $ 60000 a year as a excavator driver and work my way up to foreman over time and earn up to $130000 a year i thought that was ok.
> Would any one know if this wage is livable nz christchurch
> 
> thanks dan...


Sorry Dan,

One more thing, ditch the recruitment guys, please try Fletchers, Fulton Hogan, Leigh's etc direct, just email them your cv and references, recruitment I have been told offer a wage UK end and then don't obligate it when you get here to NZ? we emailed from the UK before coming out here?


----------



## dan boy

Hi 
Thanks for the reply's i have sent off my CV to the company's you said about hopefully get some feedback . just want to make the move but worry don't want to make mistake with family thanks dan..



pennybarn said:


> Sorry Dan,
> 
> One more thing, ditch the recruitment guys, please try Fletchers, Fulton Hogan, Leigh's etc direct, just email them your cv and references, recruitment I have been told offer a wage UK end and then don't obligate it when you get here to NZ? we emailed from the UK before coming out here?


----------



## dan boy

*hi*



dan boy said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the reply's i have sent off my CV to the company's you said about hopefully get some feedback . just want to make the move but worry don't want to make mistake with family thanks dan..


 hi thanks for looking at property topcat i quite like them as well.
was wanting to know how much it would cost to run a house in NZ say 3-4 bed for electric/gas/council tax and so trying to work out how much would be a month, just trying to make the money work.
thanks Dan..


----------



## pennybarn

dan boy said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the reply's i have sent off my CV to the company's you said about hopefully get some feedback . just want to make the move but worry don't want to make mistake with family thanks dan..


No worries Dan, please don't restrict yourself to Christchurch either, you can rent a decent property here in Cambridge for less than c ch, and there are jobs around, 
South Island is more picturesque but we prefer north island, Cambridge / Hamilton is about an hour/ hour and a half to everything, good luck, it's a big move!


----------



## dan boy

*hi*

Hi penny
i would go anywhere in NZ as long as i could get work with what has happened in Christchurch thought good place to start.just want to start new life with family the UK is not good for work getting me down i work for myself good when its good bad when its bad. so want a new start and security for the 5 of us had job offer but don't know if £60000 is enough for us, when we come over will not much money we are on a tight budget not the best idea i know but no choice so it has got to be right i need to be able to walk straight into a job no second chances need to secure job here first have sent lots of C Vs off so fingers crossed. just need to work how much it does cost to live in NZ renting,gas,elec,council tax,etc etc not that easy from over here im going on a bit know sorry hope you enjoying yourselfs out there all best speak soon.

regards dan 




pennybarn said:


> No worries Dan, please don't restrict yourself to Christchurch either, you can rent a decent property here in Cambridge for less than c ch, and there are jobs around,
> South Island is more picturesque but we prefer north island, Cambridge / Hamilton is about an hour/ hour and a half to everything, good luck, it's a big move!


----------



## pennybarn

dan boy said:


> Hi penny
> i would go anywhere in NZ as long as i could get work with what has happened in Christchurch thought good place to start.just want to start new life with family the UK is not good for work getting me down i work for myself good when its good bad when its bad. so want a new start and security for the 5 of us had job offer but don't know if £60000 is enough for us, when we come over will not much money we are on a tight budget not the best idea i know but no choice so it has got to be right i need to be able to walk straight into a job no second chances need to secure job here first have sent lots of C Vs off so fingers crossed. just need to work how much it does cost to live in NZ renting,gas,elec,council tax,etc etc not that easy from over here im going on a bit know sorry hope you enjoying yourselfs out there all best speak soon.
> 
> regards dan


Dan we thought it was a huge decision we were lucky enough to do this trip, and don't get me wrong we haven't made up our minds yet? Jobs really are plentiful especially in your line of work, living is about 10% higher here as a ball part figure but houses are much cheaper, the rent however is a lot more! If your going to go through a recruitment agency that's why you haven't been offered more than 60, if you want to get in touch with my husband he would give you more advice, the thing with NZ workers is they are skilled in one trade, if your a steel fixer that's all they do, if a machine driver that's all they do, in the UK, not sure about you, but my husband does it all, driving setting out, footings, Tarmac, generally the lot which they are surprised about, the company my husband has had the offer from we're considering sending their workers out to the UK to get trained! They are interested in UK skilled workers coming here. Let me know Dan I will send you his details. We have our own business in the UK but want to take a step back coming here and take it easy, but the work here in the building trade has really taken off due to the Christchurch disaster, you wouldn't have a problem with work but accommodation would be more of a worry.  only a few days left here so decision time looms for us as well.


----------



## pennybarn

pennybarn said:


> Dan we thought it was a huge decision we were lucky enough to do this trip, and don't get me wrong we haven't made up our minds yet? Jobs really are plentiful especially in your line of work, living is about 10% higher here as a ball part figure but houses are much cheaper, the rent however is a lot more! If your going to go through a recruitment agency that's why you haven't been offered more than 60, if you want to get in touch with my husband he would give you more advice, the thing with NZ workers is they are skilled in one trade, if your a steel fixer that's all they do, if a machine driver that's all they do, in the UK, not sure about you, but my husband does it all, driving setting out, footings, Tarmac, generally the lot which they are surprised about, the company my husband has had the offer from we're considering sending their workers out to the UK to get trained! They are interested in UK skilled workers coming here. Let me know Dan I will send you his details. We have our own business in the UK but want to take a step back coming here and take it easy, but the work here in the building trade has really taken off due to the Christchurch disaster, you wouldn't have a problem with work but accommodation would be more of a worry.  only a few days left here so decision time looms for us as well.


Sorry Dan, just trying to give you as much info as I can, take the tax into consideration too, if you came over for $ 80,000 you would have to take your tax out of that too, on $100,000 it's $23,000 just to give you a rough guide? 

http://www.ird.govt.nz/calculators/tool-name/tools-t/calculator-tax-rate.html

Take a look at the link


----------



## jsharbuck

Actually on 100k it's 26%. That t we pay


----------



## dan boy

*HI*

Hi penny
thanks for reply sounds like your having good time good luck hope you make right choice.i would like to speak to your husband if he has some advice i do the same work as himself paving, concreting,drainage,tarmac,drive diggers i to have my own business to but no work at the mo that's why need to move from UK you know when you are good at what you do its just getting that chance to get out there to show people look forward to hearing how you get on good luck.

regards Dan



pennybarn said:


> Dan we thought it was a huge decision we were lucky enough to do this trip, and don't get me wrong we haven't made up our minds yet? Jobs really are plentiful especially in your line of work, living is about 10% higher here as a ball part figure but houses are much cheaper, the rent however is a lot more! If your going to go through a recruitment agency that's why you haven't been offered more than 60, if you want to get in touch with my husband he would give you more advice, the thing with NZ workers is they are skilled in one trade, if your a steel fixer that's all they do, if a machine driver that's all they do, in the UK, not sure about you, but my husband does it all, driving setting out, footings, Tarmac, generally the lot which they are surprised about, the company my husband has had the offer from we're considering sending their workers out to the UK to get trained! They are interested in UK skilled workers coming here. Let me know Dan I will send you his details. We have our own business in the UK but want to take a step back coming here and take it easy, but the work here in the building trade has really taken off due to the Christchurch disaster, you wouldn't have a problem with work but accommodation would be more of a worry.  only a few days left here so decision time looms for us as well.


----------



## escapedtonz

Don't know where you're getting your tax info from, but on $100k a person should pay $23920 per annum in tax assuming you have the correct coding from IRD.

See below :-

Salary: $100000.00

Rates as of 1st April 2012:
Tax Rate Taxable Income	Tax Element	Remaining
Bottom (10.5%) $14000.00 $1470.00	$12530.00
Low (17.5%) $34000.00 $5950.00	$28050.00
Mid (30%) $22000.00 $6600.00	$15400.00
High (33%) $30000.00 $9900.00	$20100.00
Totals: $100000.00 $23920.00	$76080.00

ACC Levy (1.70%) on $100000.00: $1700.00 

Total available to spend: $74380.00
Monthly: $6198.33
4 - Weekly: $5721.54
Fortnightly: $2860.77
Weekly: $1430.38

All payment amounts are approximate, due to specific rounding amounts used by IRD which vary depending on payment frequency. Rates are correct as of April 2012 - March 2013 tax year but are subject to change. This should only be used as a guide. 

Mortgage Guide
With an income of $100000.00, you could potentially borrow: 

(Repayments based on 25 year loan at 5.9% interest)

If you have Amount	Monthly Repayments
No Children: $550000	$3551.39
1 Child: $530000	$3422.25
2 Children: $500000	$3228.54
3 Children: $475000	$3067.11
4 or more Children: $445000	$2873.4

IMPORTANT NOTE: Values can be more or less, depending on loan type, property, area, deposit, lender & personal circumstances. This is ONLY A GUIDE!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mia5

Hi Dan, 
We are in a similar position to you, I husband is in construction ( carpenter) he has built 3 houses so like you does everything . We have our visa to go to New Zealand but it is very scary in making that decision to go .We have 3 girls so there would be 5 of us , so its not cheap just thinking about the flights. It's been hard in the UK for us too, My husband was in and out of work for 2years , he even went back to college to train in ICT , he has work now . 
We visited new Zealand last year and loved it and would of stayed , but you come home and you just fit back into your old life . We found when we were out there its on par with the UK prices , some things are cheaper and some things are dearer . It also depends where you live in UK . I was told when we were out there that you have to stop converting the dollar , its hard . We have until next august to decide and I still don't know what we will do . I read all the forums hoping I will find the anwser , just wish I could see into the future . Keep in touch , I'd like to know if you go and how you get on you might be able to give me advice then .


----------



## pennybarn

jsharbuck said:


> Actually on 100k it's 26%. That t we pay


Hi,

 Just what our immigration agent quoted us today, just thought it might be something for Dan to wage into his calculations, sorry my mistake you obviously know more actually working there, something I have learnt today then too? That's what's great about this forum  thanks for putting me straight


----------



## pennybarn

escapedtonz said:


> Don't know where you're getting your tax info from, but on $100k a person should pay $23920 per annum in tax assuming you have the correct coding from IRD.
> 
> See below :-
> 
> Salary: $100000.00
> 
> Rates as of 1st April 2012:
> Tax Rate Taxable Income	Tax Element	Remaining
> Bottom (10.5%) $14000.00 $1470.00	$12530.00
> Low (17.5%) $34000.00 $5950.00	$28050.00
> Mid (30%) $22000.00 $6600.00	$15400.00
> High (33%) $30000.00 $9900.00	$20100.00
> Totals: $100000.00 $23920.00	$76080.00
> 
> ACC Levy (1.70%) on $100000.00: $1700.00
> 
> Total available to spend: $74380.00
> Monthly: $6198.33
> 4 - Weekly: $5721.54
> Fortnightly: $2860.77
> Weekly: $1430.38
> 
> All payment amounts are approximate, due to specific rounding amounts used by IRD which vary depending on payment frequency. Rates are correct as of April 2012 - March 2013 tax year but are subject to change. This should only be used as a guide.
> 
> Mortgage Guide
> With an income of $100000.00, you could potentially borrow:
> 
> (Repayments based on 25 year loan at 5.9% interest)
> 
> If you have Amount	Monthly Repayments
> No Children: $550000	$3551.39
> 1 Child: $530000	$3422.25
> 2 Children: $500000	$3228.54
> 3 Children: $475000	$3067.11
> 4 or more Children: $445000	$2873.4
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE: Values can be more or less, depending on loan type, property, area, deposit, lender & personal circumstances. This is ONLY A GUIDE!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Sorry escapedtonz, I should have said approx, that's why I added the link? I didn't actually work it out myself  hope things are clearer for Dan now everyone has stated the
Facts with a truer version of figures than I did?  don't want to mislead anyone in any way.


----------



## dan boy

*hi*

Hi 
it sure has been hard in UK as you know, this is the reason for us wanting to leave i believe NZ to be the place.yes really big decision to leave but i know it will be best for my family need security in work and the lifestyle cant get that in the UK.i live in south east Kent by the sea not cheap for houses then again nothing is now days just not enough jobs about and the money has come down to much some people only want to pay a ground worker £10 pound an hour for 8 hour day no good when you have a family don't seem to get any help here especially if your self-employed but that's another story 
as you say its not cheap i believe there are some construction company's in NZ that help pay towards flights visa etc haven't found one yet still sending my CV to as many company's as possible just need the right job offer. hope you make right choice about moving good luck speak soon.

Regards DAN 




mia5 said:


> Hi Dan,
> We are in a similar position to you, I husband is in construction ( carpenter) he has built 3 houses so like you does everything . We have our visa to go to New Zealand but it is very scary in making that decision to go .We have 3 girls so there would be 5 of us , so its not cheap just thinking about the flights. It's been hard in the UK for us too, My husband was in and out of work for 2years , he even went back to college to train in ICT , he has work now .
> We visited new Zealand last year and loved it and would of stayed , but you come home and you just fit back into your old life . We found when we were out there its on par with the UK prices , some things are cheaper and some things are dearer . It also depends where you live in UK . I was told when we were out there that you have to stop converting the dollar , its hard . We have until next august to decide and I still don't know what we will do . I read all the forums hoping I will find the anwser , just wish I could see into the future . Keep in touch , I'd like to know if you go and how you get on you might be able to give me advice then .


----------



## pennybarn

dan boy said:


> Hi
> it sure has been hard in UK as you know, this is the reason for us wanting to leave i believe NZ to be the place.yes really big decision to leave but i know it will be best for my family need security in work and the lifestyle cant get that in the UK.i live in south east Kent by the sea not cheap for houses then again nothing is now days just not enough jobs about and the money has come down to much some people only want to pay a ground worker £10 pound an hour for 8 hour day no good when you have a family don't seem to get any help here especially if your self-employed but that's another story
> as you say its not cheap i believe there are some construction company's in NZ that help pay towards flights visa etc haven't found one yet still sending my CV to as many company's as possible just need the right job offer. hope you make right choice about moving good luck speak soon.
> 
> Regards DAN


Dan are you renting a property in the UK?


----------



## dan boy

Hi 

yes we are renting a 3 bed house in margate Kent





pennybarn said:


> Dan are you renting a property in the UK?


----------



## pennybarn

dan boy said:


> Hi
> 
> yes we are renting a 3 bed house in margate Kent


Is the rent not comparative? I would have thought Kent would be quite expensive?


----------



## dan boy

hi 

we pay £650 month for semi 3 bed it is quite a bit cheaper in margate. when we lived in herne bay only 10 miles away we paid £850 for the same size house big difference this why we are in margate 



pennybarn said:


> Is the rent not comparative? I would have thought Kent would be quite expensive?


----------



## mikesurf

dan boy said:


> hi
> 
> we pay £650 month for semi 3 bed it is quite a bit cheaper in margate. when we lived in herne bay only 10 miles away we paid £850 for the same size house big difference this why we are in margate



You will probably be paying £1000 per month in NZ. Have you tried Australia? Better lifestyle, higher wages and better climate, in my opinion that is.


----------



## rolypoly

look like there is a pro/con ..

there is no perfect country, after all.


----------



## topcat83

rolypoly said:


> look like there is a pro/con ..
> 
> there is no perfect country, after all.


No country is perfect. They have different imperfections. You need to decide whether ours are more acceptable than others.


----------



## pookienuffnuff

Ouch...maybe in rural south island but ChCh has SERIOUS ACCOMODATION PROBLEMS. It has a severe shortage of rental properties (or to buy) hence massive construction effort required BUT ins companies v slow etc etc. I had to turn down my dream job there cos of the accomodation issues.
I earn $60k and there's just me living top of south island (not big city) and I am OK but no kids and not a big spender.
If your wife is going to work too then you may be OK. It is expensive cost of living here esp with kids (utilities not cheap). Check out some of the other blogs re cost of living and is such and such salary enough.


----------



## pookienuffnuff

NZ has hope...unlike UK...make the move...UK can only get worse....sinking ship


----------



## pookienuffnuff

well i would say try it...the uk is in such a state that paid work at a low wage better than uk. It WILL cost alot to get out here, it IS expensive to live (especially pre packaged foods like cereals), BUT if you apply for residency (NOT A WORK VISA) then you only need stay with same employer for 3 month to keep your residency (assuming employer dont tie you in themselves but that wont impact on residency).
GO FOR IT...the UK is going to get worse not better, plenty of work here once you make the contacts (its who you know here not what you know). So you will be skint at first but can trade up jobs if you rent and get residency visa.


----------



## pookienuffnuff

I must learn to quote the q before i reply...apologies for my disjointed replies!
no mains gas, lpg only so expensive, elec bit more than uk, phone more than uk, but no central heating so bills can be high (its cold in south island in winter). I pay equal to 45 pounds a month phone and broadband (no cable TV), elec bit more than UK but the house aint warm. Wood brning stoves are the main heating but banned in many areas like ChCH due to smoke pollution. Living conditions will be crap at first till you earn more but if you try to time arrival for spring/summer (till end March) you will have time to get something better. Suggest you get residency visa ball rolling but dont move till next spring (end October).


----------



## pookienuffnuff

oh and council tax bout same as UK but you dont get much for it! You might not get your bins emptied and beware the drinking water. Much of it isnt treated and isnt up to UK standards...depending entirely on where you live. Hamilton would be a better bet i think. Plenty work and no cold/housing issues.


----------



## topcat83

pookienuffnuff said:


> I...elec bit more than uk, phone more than uk, but no central heating so bills can be high ...


I always thought that electricity over here was not more expensive per unit, but (in the process of doing some investigation to prove it) I have to agree that you are right!

I looked up electricity prices on WhatsMyNumber | Find your number

For Contact Energy in Auckland, on 'All Day Economy' (which was recommended for us) the daily fee is 40c and the cost per KwH is 30c.

In the UK, I used the following site: Compare Electricity Prices | Electricity Suppliers | Electricity Tariffs

For LoCO2 Energy in London, on 'Pocket Fixed 4' tariff, the daily fee is 17p and the cost per kWh is 10.7p. 

So working on $2 to £1 the UK is cheaper!


----------



## mikesurf

If you are looking for a life on an isolated island at the end of the world, which is about 30 years behind the UK then go for it. 

Views and scenery are extremely expensive though and unless you love hiking, fishing or rugby you will be bored.


----------



## topcat83

If you are looking for a life on an island that is away from the troubles of the Middle East, the Eurozone and North American politics and where many of the values and ways of living are the same as the UK was about 30 years ago then go for it.

Views and scenery mean that we live in a green country where if everything in the rest of the world turned to custard we could pull up the drawbridge and survive on our own produce and commodities. I hate hiking, fishing and rugby and in the 6 years we have been here I can honestly say that between the scuba diving, motor cycling, touring, theatre group, book club, socialising with friends and alpaca farming I have _never_ been bored.


----------



## mikesurf

topcat83 said:


> Views and scenery mean that we live in a green country where if everything in the rest of the world turned to custard we could pull up the drawbridge and survive on our own produce and commodities.


Not quite so green according to the news


----------



## pookienuffnuff

topcat83 said:


> I always thought that electricity over here was not more expensive per unit, but (in the process of doing some investigation to prove it) I have to agree that you are right!
> 
> I looked up electricity prices on WhatsMyNumber | Find your number
> 
> For Contact Energy in Auckland, on 'All Day Economy' (which was recommended for us) the daily fee is 40c and the cost per KwH is 30c.
> 
> In the UK, I used the following site: Compare Electricity Prices | Electricity Suppliers | Electricity Tariffs
> 
> For LoCO2 Energy in London, on 'Pocket Fixed 4' tariff, the daily fee is 17p and the cost per kWh is 10.7p.
> 
> So working on $2 to £1 the UK is cheaper!


You have too much time on your hands ;-)


----------



## topcat83

pookienuffnuff said:


> You have too much time on your hands ;-)


If only... I'm often up at 3 AM for an hour and I find the forum relaxing! And as I'm an IT guy with a specialist skill in search engine optimization, I understand how to find things reasonably quickly!


----------



## pookienuffnuff

mikesurf said:


> If you are looking for a life on an isolated island at the end of the world, which is about 30 years behind the UK then go for it.
> 
> Views and scenery are extremely expensive though and unless you love hiking, fishing or rugby you will be bored.


I think that sums it up nicely...and dont forget it isnt '100% Pure'...only 20%. If you want clean waterways etc then Sweden is probably a better bet (or UK...especially as they now cover most of the south west )
But at least there are jobs (unlike UK) and room to grow own veggies if you dont live in Ack or Wellywood.


----------



## pookienuffnuff

topcat83 said:


> If you are looking for a life on an island that is away from the troubles of the Middle East, the Eurozone and North American politics and where many of the values and ways of living are the same as the UK was about 30 years ago then go for it.
> 
> Views and scenery mean that we live in a green country where if everything in the rest of the world turned to custard we could pull up the drawbridge and survive on our own produce and commodities. I hate hiking, fishing and rugby and in the 6 years we have been here I can honestly say that between the scuba diving, motor cycling, touring, theatre group, book club, socialising with friends and alpaca farming I have _never_ been bored.


Not if you carry on polluting as you currently do, you have been saved only by the lack of people and the large amount of space to pollute...oh and the current NZ government seem very keen on copying everything bad about the UK...sell off assets, rewrite local governemnt act so councils have to do everything on cheap (not quality of service), disband public health services, increase class sizes, blah blah. Not so very different it seems (sadly).


----------



## pookienuffnuff

mikesurf said:


> Not quite so green according to the news


I am glad the news is out properley, I work in this industry and noticed the lack of eco credentials (still doing stuff that has been banned in europe for many years) but people didnt beleive me...'cos NZ is clean and green and 100% pure' (pure what?). Apparently the figure is now 20% pure (clean) or 80% dirty.


----------



## chellebubbles

We are in Auckland and there is no way the 2 of us could live off a 60k a year wage, and we dont live a jetsetters lifestyle so im sure its the same in Christchurch. Outgoings seem to be a hell of a lot higher over here. Good Luck!


----------

